# Clausing Lathe 12" 100 & 4800 Series Spindle Bearings



## wa5cab

Clausing Lathe 100 & 4800 Series 12" Spindle Bearings

Spindle Cups (Both) ******************    Timken 14274A
Spindle Cone (Forward next to chuck)   Timken 14137A
Spindle Cone (Rear next to gear train)   Timken 14125A

Courtesy of COMachinist 2018/06/04


----------

